# Dummy launchers...handheld?



## buckhorn70 (Jan 16, 2008)

What is the best dummy launcher to buy....DMT or Retrieve-R-Trainer? Is one better than the other or are they pretty much equal in preformance?


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a handheld that would go out to 120 yards but it kicked more than my 300 win mag I like etch mark thunderbirds 12 bumper thrower, I have 2 of them they are great!


----------



## greta (Nov 14, 2005)

I purchased a Retrieve-R-Trainer handheld. In trying to save a few bucks, I didn't get the "hip stock" What a mistake. I am 6-4 265# and my shoulder and arm hurt like h*&$ after one session, my wife refused to launch for me until I got the "stock" I would strongly recommend the stock if you are getting a handheld.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

greta said:


> I purchased a Retrieve-R-Trainer handheld. In trying to save a few bucks, I didn't get the "hip stock" What a mistake. I am 6-4 265# and my shoulder and arm hurt like h*&$ after one session, my wife refused to launch for me until I got the "stock" I would strongly recommend the stock if you are getting a handheld.


 

Have one but havent used it in awhile. Used to use it a lot and it held up good. That hip stock could very easily be made for about 5 bucks. What ar they now if you order it $35?


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

A couple years ago we bought a Retrieve-R-Trainer. Worked pretty good and shot the birds a fair distance too. We didn't use it often for marks with a Gunner because it shot so fast, it was sometimes difficult for the dog to see it. It does kick pretty hard when the bumper is pushed all the way down though, we used a glove to help with this. 

Abby


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

I use the DT and haven't had any problems with it so far. Only thing I would recommend is get some ear plugs if you don't already have some.

I think my ears are still ringing from the first time I used it about a year ago.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

If one likes using hand-held dummy launchers, the DT Systems hand-helds are really good....they're thoroughly ported, so recoil is next to nothing compared to others. The Retrieve R Trainers killed me to use years ago....my wrists and hands ached for days.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Get the extension stock for it, whatever brand you get. Will transfer shock to your shoulder instead, so it won't be so bad. I've got a retriev-r trainer and the shoulder extension stock...helped for training the dog to mark off the gun.

However that said, I only use it in the dogs early development. No substitute for having a winger or having someone toss bumpers with you. If you use it too often it will train your dog to hunt short a lot....only as far as that launcher will throw em.


----------



## Sharon R. (Dec 28, 2005)

The launcher will throw a lot farther than I can throw, so I got the Retrieve-R-Trainer. First time I used it I dropped it and my hand still hurt a week later. Wore a glove but not a leather one. I also didn't have a good firm grip on it. Used the rubber bumper with medium load and it really sailed a long way. I will get the shoulder stock and also use my heavy leather glove and maybe some foam rubber next time.

No substitute for having a training partner, but good when training alone.


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

greta said:


> I purchased a Retrieve-R-Trainer handheld. In trying to save a few bucks, I didn't get the "hip stock" What a mistake. I am 6-4 265# and my shoulder and arm hurt like h*&$ after one session, my wife refused to launch for me until I got the "stock" I would strongly recommend the stock if you are getting a handheld.


Greta: 
Only Real Men can use the retrieve-r- Trainer!!!!!! 

Just kidding. The first time I used it I read the directions and saw how they said to hold it and said " Ha ha ha what a bunch of sissies!!!! I don't need to hold it that way! I'll hold it MY way!.....Yeah right...The darn thing nearly took my thumb off!

Yep they do pack a wallop...but if you hold it like they said it's not near as bad as if you don't. Also try using lighter loads.


----------



## buckhorn70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Do the DMT launchers recoil less? They advertise double ported and a cushioned pad on the handle.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Get a Bumper Boy. (I made a launcher out of a .22 rifle that has modest recoil, but it's a very limited tool.)


----------



## Rebelman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had my DT since Christmas and don't have anything bad to say about it. One trick to it to shoot further is to really let the firing pin hit the shell harder. For what ever reason it works better.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

DMT...do you mean DT? If so, yes, there is very little recoil, but they'll launch just as far. The double porting makes a huge difference.


----------



## buckhorn70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> DMT...do you mean DT? If so, yes, there is very little recoil, but they'll launch just as far. The double porting makes a huge difference.


Yes...I meant DT. So there is a big recoil difference between the DT and the Retrieve R Trainer.


----------

